

I lost my fitness band and now I don’t know what to do - kenavt
https://medium.com/@szechy/i-lost-my-fitness-band-and-now-i-don-t-know-what-to-do-d092f1bae52a

======
shogun21
I had a similar experience. But instead of losing it, my UP24 broke and I had
to wait over 7 weeks for a replacement.

It sucks getting into the habit of tracking your steps and sleep, then being
forced to stop.

"You can't manage what you don't measure." \- W. Edwards Deming

~~~
kenavt
My original UP24 was broken out of the box, and my coworker's UP3 also broke
two weeks ago - and then their UP app broke last week with a new UP3. At this
point, I've seen a lot of anecdotal evidence for worrying about Jawbone's
long-term reliablity.

That quote is perfect. I didn't realize how much I began depending on and
caring about those metrics until they were gone.

I think I'm going to approach this as an opportunity to become more
comfortable with what my body is feeling and doing, then relying on data. Not
that the data is inherently bad - I'm worried that I'm beginning to replace
the intrinsic connection I should have between my consciousness and body with
that UP24.

